# Wedge advise?



## rayn30 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey gang, fresh meat here. 
Hope I'm posting in the right section. Need some advise? I'm looking for a club that'll hit around 100 yards. At the moment I've been using my pitching wedge and giving it the old half swing type a deal. I'm using Nike Pro Combo's and I think the PW is 47 Degrees of loft. I knock it about 125 yards. What would you guys/gals suggest I try, I was thinking something around 52 degrees but I'm not sure, what u think?

thanks


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

54 / 56 is around about your average sand iron loft.

Take a look at the mizuno and the vokey wedges, they seem to be about the best in the market at the moment.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

47 degrees sounds pretty strong for a PW too. I agree with Ryan about trying something in the 54-56 degree area, but don't discount the idea of a club that matches your set so the feel is the same and the shaft reacts the same.


----------

